# Upside down display on monitor



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

A couple of trips in recent month our screen has displayed upside down and no matter what I try it makes no difference. On next trip it was OK again. There is a mirror option on the monitor and this works fine but when it goes upside down I cannot fix it.

Any thoughts or has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

T.V. screen, computer screen, reversing monitor, sun-screen?...go on...give us a clue :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Upside down*

Hi

My menu button on the monitor gives me the option to flip the image upside down etc.

R


----------



## JSB (Aug 4, 2011)

We have the same problem...infuriating


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

as Russel sugests. go to menu to correct. Mine usualy flips to the oposite mirror image.

dave p


----------



## JSB (Aug 4, 2011)

The menu only allows younto mirror the image, not flip it upside down. Would welcome other suggestions anyone has.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

With Windows XP and Windows 7 there is a key combination to do this too...


Ctrl + Alt + UpArrow = screen upright
Ctrl + Alt + DownArrow = screen upside down
Ctrl + Alt + RightArrow = screen 90 deg right
Ctrl + Alt + LeftArrow = screen 90 deg left


----------

